# Już nie pracuję.



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Zastanawiam się jak poprawnie przetłumaczyć zdanie:
Już nie pracuję. 
(Kontekst: Jestem emerytem od paru lat. Nie szukam żadnej pracy.)

1. I haven't worked yet. Zdecydowanie nie.
2. I already don't work. Chyba nie. 
3. I don't work anymore. Chyba najlepszy wariant.

Chciałbym wiedzieć jakie jest Wasze zdanie.
Z góry dziękuję.
Wolf


----------



## dreamlike

Ja bym zwyczajnie powiedział 'I'm retired.'


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję Dreamlike. Słowo 'retired' może mieć negatywny wydźwięk. Ale właściwie zastanawiam się czy można w języku angielskim użyć słowa 'already' w zdaniu przeczącym, tak jak w zdaniu #2.


----------



## dreamlike

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby było to możliwe. Pierwsze dwa zdania brzmią cokolwiek dziwnie, trzecie jest OK. 'I'm retired' samo w sobie nie ma negatywnego wydźwięku.


----------



## głupi

wolfbm1 said:


> Dziękuję Dreamlike. Słowo 'retired' może mieć negatywny wydźwięk. Ale właściwie zastanawiam się czy można w języku angielskim użyć słowa 'already' w zdaniu przeczącym, tak jak w zdaniu #2.


"I already don't work" - w tym kontekście nie można użyć, nie.  "I don't work anymore" jest w porządku, ale "I'm retired" to moim zdaniem też najlepsza opcja. Dla mnie "retired" nie ma koniecznie negatywnego wydźwięku, tylko że osoby, którzy śą "retired" zazwyczaj są dosyć  starzy... and so the word is usually associated with old age and the idea of your potential for being productive having ended. You could of course win the lottery and retire aged 30, in which case I'd prefer to say "I no longer work due to blah, blah...".


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję. Ciekawy jest zwrot 'no longer' w zdaniu "I no longer work due to blah, blah..." (= Już nie pracuję z powodu ... .)

Ale chyba można użyć słowa 'already' w takim kontekście:

A When you don't work anymore you will have more time on your hands.
B I already don't work anymore. I've just retired.

Tym razem zdanie B należy chyba przetłumaczyć:

Ja już nie pracuję. Właśnie przeszedłem na emeryturę.


----------



## głupi

Cześć Wolf. W zdaniu B słowo "already" jest zbędne, ponieważ "anymore" same wyraża ideę słowa "już", więc "already" + "anymore" nie jest w tym zdaniu poprawny (czy poprawn*e*?).

In other words: "I don't work anymore. I've just retired". 

Edit: Oops, I didn't pay close enough attention to sentence A. The first part of this sentence ("When you don't work anymore...") doesn't sound right to me. I would say instead: "When you stop working..", in which case you could reply: "I've already stopped working..." or "I've stopped working already", but "already" + "anymore" doesn't sound good.


----------



## wolfbm1

głupi said:


> Cześć Wolf. W zdaniu B słowo "already" jest zbędne, ponieważ "anymore" same wyraża ideę słowa "już", więc <użycie> "already" + "anymore" nie jest w tym zdaniu poprawny poprawn*e*.
> 
> In other words: "I don't work anymore. I've just retired".
> 
> Edit: Oops, I didn't pay close enough attention to sentence A. The first part of this sentence ("When you don't work anymore...") doesn't sound right to me. I would say instead: "When you stop working..", in which case you could reply: "I've already stopped working..." or "I've stopped working already", but "already" + "anymore" doesn't sound good.


Cześć Głupi. Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie. 

Widzę, że słowa 'already' i 'nie' nie bardzo siebie lubią.

Jeżeli chcę podkreślić, że JUŻ nie pracuję, muszę użyć 'already' w zdaniu twierdzącym i raczej na jego końcu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Jeżeli chcę podkreślić, że JUŻ nie pracuję, muszę użyć 'already' w zdaniu twierdzącym i raczej na jego końcu.


Ale w zdaniu twierdzącym nie możesz powiedzieć "nie". Jedyna możliwość to: "I have already quit this job".


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Ale w zdaniu twierdzącym nie możesz powiedzieć "nie". Jedyna możliwość to: "I have already quit this job".


Chciałem powiedzieć: muszę użyć 'already', ale *mogę* to zrobić w zdaniu twierdzącym.
Chciałbym to powiedzieć trochę bardziej ogólnie. Może: I have already quit working.


----------

